# Top Gear American Episode



## Exotica (Feb 27, 2006)

Heard a track that I liked when the were crusing on the highway. Good driving song

British band ,Alabama 3


----------



## Leodhasach (Sep 15, 2008)

Yep, I play it a few times on long journeys, or if I'm cruising around town :lol:


----------



## tony2 (Jan 31, 2010)

Soprano's Sountrack Yeah Boi


----------

